# Perte de qualité photo - iCloud vers iMac



## bobal_511 (26 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à toute la communauté,
Je vous écris car j'ai un enjeu de transfert / Synchro de photos en mon iPhone SE, iCloud et mon iMac. J'ai vu quelques sujets sur le forum mais aucun ne m'a permis de régler mon problème.
En résumé, je souhaite importer sur mon Mac l'ensemble de mes photos de iCloud (prises avec le téléphone) en qualité originale. Pour ce faire, j'ai choisi de synchroniser le Mac avec le iCloud avec l'option d'importation des photos originales. Cependant, la majorité de mes photos récupérées sont de piètre qualité, taille entre 200 et 300 Ko.
Comment récupérer les photos avec leur résolution d'origine (2 Mo environ), ou alors ai-je perdu mes photos de bonne qualité via le Cloud ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## ericse (26 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
iCloud ne dégrade pas les photos, tu dois faire une fausse manip quelque part...
Comment procèdes-tu pour vérifier la taille de tes photos ?


----------



## maxou56 (26 Janvier 2021)

bobal_511 a dit:


> je souhaite importer sur mon Mac l'ensemble de mes photos de iCloud (prises avec le téléphone) en qualité originale. Pour ce faire, j'ai choisi de synchroniser le Mac avec le iCloud avec l'option d'importation des photos originales.


Bonsoir,
Tu as cocher "Télécharger les originaux sur le mac".
Si tu as beaucoup de photo, ça peut être long, il doit d'abord afficher les miniatures.
En bas de toutes les photos  Photos > Toutes les photos.
La synchronisation est bien terminé.









bobal_511 a dit:


> aille entre 200 et 300 Ko.


Dans "photos" ou si tu les exporte sur ton mac?
Il faut comparer avec les mêmes photos sur l'iPhone et le mac.
Car si c'est des photos qui proviennent de MMS ou d'un app de messagerie c'est normal.


----------



## bobal_511 (26 Janvier 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> iCloud ne dégrade pas les photos, tu dois faire une fausse manip quelque part...
> Comment procèdes-tu pour vérifier la taille de tes photos ?


C'est la taille des images que je récupère dans Photos sur l'iMac. Y-a-t-il un moyen de comparer avec les photos dans iCloud ? Je n'ai pas trouvé sur iCloud.com. 



maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Tu as cocher "Télécharger les originaux sur le mac".
> Si tu as beaucoup de photo, ça peut être long, il doit d'abord afficher les miniatures.
> En bas de toutes les photos  Photos > Toutes les photos.
> ...


En effet, cela a pris un certain temps pour se synchroniser mais toutes les photos y sont (iPhone, iCloud et iMac). D'après ton message, je comprends que si j'ai des photos reçues via WhatsApp par exemple, c'est normal qu'il y ait une différence de qualité dans les images.
Si je coche télécharger les originaux sur le iMac, c'est la bonne façon de récupérer mes photos dans la meilleure qualité possible d'après ce que je comprends. Si ce que je récupère fait 300 Ko c'est le mieux que je peux avoir. Je reste assez surpris tout de même de voir certaines photos prises dans de bonnes conditions avec mon iPhone avec une si basse résolution.

Merci pour vos réponses rapides, ça reste un peu complexe pour moi toutes ces histoires de synchronisation !


----------



## ericse (26 Janvier 2021)

bobal_511 a dit:


> C'est la taille des images que je récupère dans Photos sur l'iMac.


Certes... mais ça ne dit pas comment tu fais pour regarder la taille ! Cmd-I ? Ou ?


----------



## maxou56 (26 Janvier 2021)

bobal_511 a dit:


> je comprends que si j'ai des photos reçues via WhatsApp par exemple


Oui si c'est des photos qui sont reçus en SMS ou par WhatsApp elles sont fortement dégradées.
(il faut mieux privilégier AirDrop)

Pour vérifier la taille, dans photos soit Cmd i sur la photo ou i en haut à droite.
Par exemple info d'une photo prise par mon iPhone sur photos de mon Mac synchro via iCloud:




Vs une photo qui provient d'une messagerie:


----------



## bobal_511 (26 Janvier 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Certes... mais ça ne dit pas comment tu fais pour regarder la taille ! Cmd-I ? Ou ?


oui Cmd-I et j'ai validé en faisant un export de photo dans un dossier.


----------



## bobal_511 (26 Janvier 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Oui si c'est des photos qui sont reçus en SMS ou par WhatsApp elles sont fortement dégradées.
> (il faut mieux privilégier AirDrop ou iMessage...)


je pense qu'on tient ici une bonne partie de la solution à mon questionnement. La majorité des photos dégradées sont des photos que j'ai reçues.  Merci Maxou56 !


----------



## ericse (26 Janvier 2021)

bobal_511 a dit:


> oui Cmd-I et j'ai validé en faisant un export de photo dans un dossier.


Et tu fais "Exporter l'original non modifié" ?


----------



## maxou56 (26 Janvier 2021)

bobal_511 a dit:


> en faisant un export de photo dans un dossier.


L'export change encore la taille car tu passes de HEIC à JPEG (par défaut)


----------



## bobal_511 (26 Janvier 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Et tu fais "Exporter l'original non modifié" ?


non j'ai juste fait l'export avec CMD + E, cela peut avoir un impact sur la qualité exportée ?


----------



## ericse (26 Janvier 2021)

bobal_511 a dit:


> non j'ai juste fait l'export avec CMD + E, cela peut avoir un impact sur la qualité exportée ?


Oui bien sûr, tu as vu le menu caché dans la fenêtre d'export ??


----------



## bobal_511 (26 Janvier 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Oui bien sûr, tu as vu le menu caché dans la fenêtre d'export ??


C'est bon j'ai vu les options d'export avec CMD+E, merci !


----------



## NAJ75 (3 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,

Un problème similaire avec toutes mes vidéos qui ont été sauvegardées directement sur iCloud  des vidéos de mes shooting filmés en 4k avec mon téléphone et là, toutes les vidéos sont d'une qualité catastrophique, toutes flous qualités supers médiocres, inexploitables !

Je sais pas quoi faire, sur iCloud directement les videos sont mauvaises aussi, et mes videos étaient d'excellentes qualités car je vérifie toujours à chaque prise.

Si vous pouvez aider je prends vos conseils.

Cdlt Naj


----------

